# Build a pizza oven



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

My pizza oven and its product. I highly recommend building one if you have a modicum of skill with your hands. It will add fun and value to your home. Mine has 160 bricks, Perlite concrete and fibreglass insulation. It didn't cost much. About $300 in materials. It can reach 400C within 90 minutes.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

400C in 90 seems low and slow, you planning yo build that into an outdoor area?

I'd suggest using some lump charcoal as well. I have a small pizza oven and I can get it to 900F in maybe 30-40 minutes with lump charcoal and some hardwood to feed it.


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't think I would build it the same a second time. I put a big heat reserve into it; over the bricks there is three inches of concrete and river stone. It is still at 150C 5 hours after the fire goes out. I use charcoal if I want it hotter, wood if I want the smoky flavour.


----------



## White94RX (Jan 23, 2021)

Man I'd love to have a pizza oven at our house. The previous owners built a fireplace and sitting area. I was thinking it would have been cool if instead of the fireplace was a brick pizza oven.


----------



## quintafresnos (Mar 3, 2021)

White94RX said:


> Man I'd love to have a pizza oven at our house. The previous owners built a fireplace and sitting area. I was thinking it would have been cool if instead of the fireplace was a brick pizza oven.


It might be possible to convert to a brick oven if you have enough space behind. Wrap with two layers of fibreglass insulation. People do "build in" to walls.


----------

